# Things Are Just Ducky!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Oct26 .. okay .. so there's a couple of pigeon pics in there too  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovely group of birds. Interesting seeing an adolescent duck - still fluffy, just bigger.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Wow...

Ducks of all ages are just so beautiful...

Lovely Babys, especially the one getting some Sun, seems very elegant and serene and happy...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Who knew with a title like that, huh?

The Pekins are just gorgeous! Thanks for throwing a couple of pijjies in the mix.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look folks! The adult Pekin may be getting adopted to a lovely forever home on Saturday .. prospective parents are coming to meet her in the afternoon. They are looking for a tame-ish female to become the companion of a male duck they have. This one definitely fits the bill, and I hope it works out.

The almost teenaged Pekin and the tiny baby will be here until they are just about grown and will then be looking for homes themselves.

Baby (pigeon) and her mate are permanent residents here. Baby is slightly disabled, was raised by a lovely lady in Wisconsin, and sent to me along with two male pigeons (Sunshine and Luna). Apparently Sunshine and Luna fought like crazy in their original home but have become a bonded pair here. Due to her disability, Baby was .. well really babied .. and never had a chance to have a pigeon friend as her original Mom was afraid another pigeon would injure her. I took a chance and put the crested feral blue bar with her, and it seems that my matchmaking has been successful. He is very gentle with Baby, and she appears to be very happy with him as her mate.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, heartwarming story about Baby finally getting a companion. I love happy endings!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Terrific, Terry!! Thank You For The Updates! :d


----------

